# Best Care for Leather Straps?



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

How do you care for your leather straps?

I try NOT to get them wet and sweaty in this weather, and treat them with the Boz's handbag leather treatment. Failing that.....her moisturiser. Even that keeps them supple.

Not wear them too tight.

Wear a strap like this today :yes:



Leather has its limitations 

Cheers


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Finished leather (like in cars) doesn't need moisturizer or lotion, it just sits on the surface.

I generally give a leather strap a day off after wearing, same as you should with shoes (say the experts). After wearing, I wipe the strap with a damp towel (my hand/face towel after ablutions is handy) and let it air dry. This should remove most oils, sweat, etc. The mark of a good leather strap is the underside, how well it resists discoloration and such. Hirsch has consistently impressed me.

Oh, and I outfit most all my leather straps with deployant clasps to minimize the damage from bending, crimping.


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

Other than the trying not to get them wet, I occasionally apply some of this stuff: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00SLB106S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It keeps them nice a soft, prevents cracking and keeps them looking good :thumbsup: . It does darken leather though so be aware if it's a light strap


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I use Glyptone, which seems to work nicely. It's in 2 parts, a cleaner and a separate conditioner:










I think it's mainly used for classic car seats etc, and I originally bought mine to clean an RX-8 leather interior, but it works well on any leather items.

:thumbs_up:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I use Glyptone, which seems to work nicely. It's in 2 parts, a cleaner and a separate conditioner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll let the Boz buy the stuff for Radley handbags :thumbsup: Does help where straps bend through retainers :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I have Maguiar's (sp?) leather treatment rags, bought them for my car but they're too much on finished leather, I end up using them on my wallets, leather satchels, etc. I wouldn't use them on a leather strap unless it was unfinished, nude leather. I ain't got one o' those, though I know they're popular on WUS.


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Flippin eck chaps, perhaps I'm in a minority here but I really cant be bothered with wasting what little time I may have left on this planet with pampering my leather watch straps.

When I take a leather off for a change of strap I just chuck it in the box with the others. Its a strap and its purpose is to stop the watch head hitting the deck :biggrin:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I mostly wear bracelets, but for those I do not, I don't bother worrying about the materials. I don't mind most patina and wear and if I do, I just replaced it.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

I thoroughly treat all my leather straps (both bought ones and my home made ones) with Brookes Saddle oil before using them. This is a wax-oil-dubbin type gunk that was originally designed to waterproof and help break in the old style, leather, bicycle saddles.

Once I have applied a handful of layers of this over a week or so they are well protected. I do, however, try to avoid swimming, bathing or showering with them. It am not at all bothered with a bit of rain or sweat though.

My home made ones also get a few applications of beeswax polish over their first month or so, and then whenever they are looking tired or dry.

I know it is a fuss and that metal/rubber is so much more simple to look after, but I kind of enjoy giving my straps this bit of love and attention.

J


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't treat them with anything. If I get a mark on them I use a damp cloth and leave to dry. I never wear them under water either. I hate wearing a leather strap that has even a slight splash underneath it!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

themysterybidder said:


> I don't treat them with anything. If I get a mark on them I use a damp cloth and leave to dry. I never wear them under water either. I hate wearing a leather strap that has even a slight splash underneath it!


 I think I have mentioned this before, but my Watch arm never goes under the shower, if I get any water on a watch, diver or not, I jump out and dry it off.

WIS grubby arm syndrome :yes:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

RWP said:


> I think I have mentioned this before, but my Watch arm never goes under the shower, if I get any water on a watch, diver or not, I jump out and dry it off.
> 
> WIS grubby arm syndrome :yes:


 I only trust Casios to get them wet!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

I've heard the freshly collected tears of Amazonian virgins, collected at sunrise on the summer solstice is good for leather straps! But, since I live in Scotland there is none of the above especially summer sun.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I second Chromejob's recommendations. I love deployant straps but unfortunately all mine are buckle types at the moment (gold deployants seem to cost the earth) regardless my best advice is don't wear them too often.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Leberkäse said:


> Flippin eck chaps, perhaps I'm in a minority here but I really cant be bothered with wasting what little time I may have left on this planet with pampering my leather watch straps.
> When I take a leather off for a change of strap I just chuck it in the box with the others. Its a strap and its purpose is to stop the watch head hitting the deck :biggrin:


Idiot, do you treat your auto that way?  "Oh it's just there to get me to and fro, I couldn't care less about the oil or spark plugs or air filters, I'll get new ones when I get a new car anyway."

A quick wipe with a damp towel at bed time is all you need. If that's too much time out of your busy day, I'd like to see the multinational conglomerate you manage from the lounge of your private jet… LMAO

(just teasing)


Daveyboyz said:


> I second Chromejob's recommendations. I love deployant straps but unfortunately all mine are buckle types at the moment (gold deployants seem to cost the earth) regardless my best advice is don't wear them too often.


Hirsch makes a nice "sport" deployant, gold plated, very comfy, not so dear in price.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> (just teasing)
> Hirsch makes a nice "sport" deployant, gold plated, very comfy, not so dear in price.


 I used to sell Hirsch straps and they were fine for run of the mill watches but mine have to be dead right...

My 1921 Longines with solid lugs is your standard default strap and buckle...

My 1924 gold Rolex I forked out for an original gold pin buckle with the crown logo built into it... its from a little later than the waych but I didn't want a plated buckle on a sold gold watch.

My Cartier Pasha had the 18ct gold Cartier pin buckle and original branded leather strap. I did toy with the idea of getting the deployant but it seems to be £800-£1000 on ebay and thats without the leather (probably £300) that is too much money to justify really...but I wouldn't put the incorrect peripherals on it. So for the time being it stays as it is.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Beeswax.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Do you all treat your leather belts the same way?...................and leather under-wear? :OyVey:


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Idiot, do you treat your auto that way?  "Oh it's just there to get me to and fro


 Oddly enough, yes :tongue:


----------



## robin333 (Mar 8, 2018)

This article shows you how to take care of your leather watch. There are 30 tips to do this. I think it will help you. https://supwatch.com/blog/30-great-tips-to-take-care-of-men-s-leather-strap-watches-in-2018/


----------



## robin333 (Mar 8, 2018)

@JonnyOldBoy LOL, :-D, Maybe!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome, new user. First post being a link to a retail site, you're not off to a great start.

Try introducing yourself in the appropriate section.


----------

